# No fermentation- Nottingham?



## Mozz (21/10/15)

I am trying to make an all grain porter but it refuses to start fermenting.

This is my first all grain done BIAB. There was 42L into the fermentor at 1050.
It was no chill. I let the cubes come to temp in the ferment fridge over 48 hours.

I dry pitched 3x Danstar Nottingham (about 0.75g/L) after a good aeration.
At this point I realised the ferment fridge was set at 20C so adjusted it to 18C thinking at the time I hope this doesn't delay the ferment with a dropping temp.

Well nearly 48 hours later I have nothing by way of ferment. No sign of krausen and no airlock activity.

Hoping a guru out there may be able to shed some light on the errors of my process and or suggest a solution.
Is there a bad batch of Nottingham doing the rounds?- just got it last week from a popular supplier.

If I have no activity this arfter noon I am planning to rehydrate 3xNott and repitch to save it.

Cheers
Mozz


----------



## sp0rk (21/10/15)

Have you taken a gravity reading since pitching?


----------



## Mozz (21/10/15)

No- It is clear as a bell and no Krausen so just going off that.


----------



## sp0rk (21/10/15)

I've been brewing for 6 years now and have rarely had big krausens, I wouldn't trust it as a sure sign that no fermentation is going on
A gravity reading is a definite sign whether fermentation is happening or not, take a reading and see if your gravity has dropped


----------



## crowmanz (21/10/15)

unless you're in space always trust gravity


----------



## Mozz (21/10/15)

Will test this arvo when i get home then.

I haven't done an all grain or a porter for that matter before but always had obvious activity using the Nottingham in other Ale recipes at the same temp.

If no drop in gravity do you guys recommend repitching?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/10/15)

Did you make a starter? So it was chilled in the cubes that were done correctly I guess? Yeast temp was same as wort temp? Sudden temp change can shock your yeast and make it unviable. Its always odd when I read this happening. If you repitch then hydrate the yeast as to the instructions. You'll see it recommends not to hydrate in wort. Even better to then add that hydrated yeast to a starter. Always make a starter IMO then you literally see the yeast to prove itself as viable. That at least eliminates one possibility. It kicks the yeast off to a good start as well. An infection can prevent your chosen yeast from doing its thing properly too. Its a shame (expensive) to have to throw that much yeast in but probably the only option you have.


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/10/15)

The OP stated that they dry pitched the three packets straight into the batch, so I'm guessing a starter wasn't made. 

But yeah I'd be taking a gravity reading before throwing more yeast at it.


----------



## Mozz (21/10/15)

No starter.
Sprinkled the dry yeast on top.
I've had no problems doing this previously.
It is odd which is why it gives me the shits- the last critical step!
Jury is out until I check the gravity.


----------



## Mozz (21/10/15)

Jury is in!
You blokes are spot on.
Gravity is 1018 already...
Smells and tastes great. 
To say I'm surprised and over the moon is an understatement.


----------



## sunovagun (21/10/15)

All good mozz, I've experienced the exact same thing when using nottingham. in comparison to say us-05, there is very little krausen, if any.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/10/15)

Then again Nottingham has always given me an obvious Krausen. In the starter and the fermenter. This all confuses me in thinking about yeast count calculations. :unsure:


----------



## Smokomark (21/10/15)

It's quite common for notto to do its business within 3 days. Blink and you can miss it.
Even down at 14-15 degrees it rarely takes more than 5 or 6 days to finish up.


----------

